# Benefits of Outdoor Exercise Confirmed



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Benefits of Outdoor Exercise Confirmed ScienceDaily – A systematic review carried out by a team at the Peninsula College of Medicine and Dentistry has analysed existing studies and concluded that there are benefits to mental and physical well-being from taking exercise in the natural environment. Their findings are published in the research journal Environmental Science [...]

*Read More...*


----------

